# guess what no doubt fans?



## macface (Dec 23, 2006)

I was watching mtv news that gwen stefani had said theirs no future plans for no doubt anymore.Im so sad and mad at the same time.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 23, 2006)

i saw that too and i'm more than annoyed. gwen's music is so produced now, i prefer her with more, well, music in the background. not computer-synthesized sounds.
i guess i like her music now too but it has no consistant sound, unlike no doubt's ska-infused alternative pop...lol


----------



## little teaser (Dec 23, 2006)

i dont like her music now.. i like her better with no doubt oh well at least theres alot of other good things to listen to..lol


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Wha...??  I thought they were planning on regrouping late this year to start another album?  Was this directly from her lips, or quoted indirectly, I wonder?  Please tell me that this was misquoted... I love ND!!!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 4, 2007)

Gaaaah...I was so excited to hear she was doing a solo project, at first, but all her music is just so...not what I wanted to hear from her. I was hoping that she'd go back to her roots and do something for the old ND fans, but I guess not. So sad.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jan 4, 2007)

Last time I heard in May of 2006, ND was working on an album without Gwen for the time being. According to billboard.com (article here), there *is* a future for ND. 

From wikipedia.org
 Quote:

  With Stefani promoting her sophomore solo album, and a national tour in 2007, No Doubt has begun work on a new album and plans to complete it after Stefani's tour is finished.  
 
There's a _teeny little_ glimmer of hope there!


----------



## Raerae (Jan 4, 2007)

Only thing I hate about Gwen, is she's on this binge where she can't do the same type of music twice.

So one song I'm a fan, another song I can't stand it, and change the station.

Unlike No DOubt, which I typically liked every song they put out.  Since it was all similar styled.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

I liked No Doubt...back in 1996. The stuff they've put out lately (and by lately I mean like three years ago) didn't appeal to me. Maybe the remaining members could pull it off without Gwen? We should've seen this coming though. It'd be too strange for Gwen to go back to No Doubt. She's built a name for herself, she's changed completely. She's no longer this simple "I'm going to kick your ass if you look at my funny" kind of girl. To me it'd be strange. I'd listen to a new ND song and in the back of my head I'd be hearing "Holla Back Girl".


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 7, 2007)

I think ND should bring back some good Ska...go back to their roots for some new songs.  That's where they started, and that's what would be nice to bring back, if only for part of a new album.


----------



## luvme4me (Jan 7, 2007)

I think it is someone else from the band who is not interested on working on a ND album right now. ND Music so much better than Gwen's solo stuff


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ahh, she sold out.. too bad!


----------



## ellesea (Jan 7, 2007)

She went crazy psycho and let the fame get to her.  Don't Speak song from Tragic Kingdom was the first indication....


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 7, 2007)

Tragic Kingdom was so good...

I haven't liked No Doubt since after The Return of Saturn. Gwen's "Harajuku" girls is what turned me off to her completely; it just disturbs me that she thinks it's fine to use them like that. I know they're paid and paid well, but it still bothers me. I posted some links as to why they're problematic in the 'Black Barbie' thread under 'Chatter.;

 I didn't like LAMB album, save for "Cool."


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_I think ND should bring back some good Ska_

 
*YES! *Totally agree!


----------



## NFTP (Jan 8, 2007)

Guess all good things eventually have to come to an end. All the members have family and other thigns to do. Maybe they will get back together and make music again someday.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 12, 2007)

In case you haven't seen it, Gwen talks about a possible new No Doubt album: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgjvD8nB0Q4


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_In case you haven't seen it, Gwen talks about a possible new No Doubt album: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgjvD8nB0Q4_

 
awesome! that made my day. . lol


----------



## Holly (Feb 13, 2007)

I was watching Much Music the other day (kinda the canadian equivilent of mtv I guess) and she was on there and said that she was planning on making a new album with ND


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 13, 2007)

I used to get MuchMusic when I had satellite. I miss it.. its way better than mtv.


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

Apparently ND are getting back in the studio early next year to work on a new album...I so so so hope this is true!


----------

